# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Непроизносимые согласные и другое о произношении

## Lampada

"*Непроизносимые согласные* 
В некоторых сочетаниях при соединении трёх согласных один, обычно средний, выпадает (так называемый непроизносимый согласный).  
Выпадение согласного представлено в следующих сочетаниях: 
стл – [сл]: счастливый – сча[сл’]ивый
стн – [сн]: местный – ме[сн]ый
здн – [сн]: поздний – по[з’н’]ий
здц – [сц]: под уздцы – под у[сц]ы
ндш – [нш]: ландшафт – ла[нш]афт
нтг – [нг]: рентген – ре[нг’]ен
ндц – [нц]: голландцы – голла[нц]ы 
рдц – [рц]: сердце – се[рц]е
рдч – [рч’]: сердчишко – се[рч’]ишко
лнц – [нц]: солнце – со[нц]е 
Не произносится также звук [й’] между гласными, если после него стоит гласный [и]: моего [маиво́]."

----------


## vox05

> "*Непроизносимые согласные* 
> В некоторых сочетаниях при соединении трёх согласных один, обычно средний, выпадает (так называемый непроизносимый согласный).  
> Выпадение согласного представлено в следующих сочетаниях: 
> стл – [сл]: счастливый – сча[сл’]ивый

 Но тут он может и не выпадать ( в остальных примерах, похоже, выпадает обязательно ) - стлаться.

----------


## Lampada

> "*Непроизносимые согласные* 
> В некоторых сочетаниях при соединении трёх согласных один, обычно средний, выпадает (так называемый непроизносимый согласный).  
> Выпадение согласного представлено в следующих сочетаниях: 
> стл – [сл]: счастливый – сча[сл’]ивый
> 			
> 		  Но тут он может и не выпадать ( в остальных примерах, похоже, выпадает обязательно ) - стлаться.

 Я думаю, что чаще всего выпадает.  http://youtube.com/watch?v=YEkpyQSS8bg (в исполнении Елены Орловой)
Песня Булата Окуджавы 
Быстро молодость проходит, дни *счастливые* крадёт.
Что назначено судьбою - обязательно случится.
То ли самое прекрасное, ну самое прекрасное в окошко постучится.
То ли самое напрасное, ну самое напрасное в объятья упадёт. 
 Две жизни прожить не дано,
        Два счастья - затея пустая,
        из двух выпадает одно,
        такая уж правда простая.
        Кому проиграет труба
        прощальные в небо мотивы,
        Кому улыбнётся судьба,
        и он улыбнётся, *счастливый*. 
Нет, не делайте запасов из любви и доброты,
и про чёрный день грядущий не копите милосердья.
Пропадёт ни за понюшку, ну совсем ни за понюшку ваше горькое усердье,
Лягут свежие морщины, лягут новые морщины от напрасной суеты. 
Две жизни прожить не дано,
        Два счастья - затея пустая,
        из двух выпадает одно,
        такая уж правда простая.
        Кому проиграет труба
        прощальные в небо мотивы,
        Кому улыбнётся судьба,
        и он улыбнётся, *счастливый*. 
Жаль, что юность пролетела, жаль, что старость коротка.
Всё теперь уж на ладони, лоб в поту, душа в ушибах.
Но зато уже не будет, никогда уже не будет ни загадок, ни ошибок,
Только ровная дорога, только ровная дорога до последнего звонка. 
Две жизни прожить не дано...

----------


## Lampada

http://thor.kubsu.ru/index.php/corporat ... oglasnye_3 
"Непроизносимые, или «выпадающие», согласные *т, в, д* обычно встречаются в сочетаниях *стл, здн, рдц, вств*.
Ученики (на письме. Л.) делают ошибки, пропуская непроизносимые согласные в трудно проверяемых написаниях. К ним относятся слова с трудно распознаваемыми корнями и слова, редко употребляющиеся в речи учеников 
(окрестность, 
сверстник, 
лестница, 
крепостной, 
устный, 
праздник, 
под уздцы, 
безвозмездный, 
явственный, 
безмолвствовать).  
Написание слов с непроизносимыми согласными можно проверить, сопоставляя их с такими родственными словами (в том числе исторически родственными), в которых нет выпадения этих согласных.
Безмолвствовать – безмолвие;
окрестность – окрест, устар. вокруг;
сверстник – верста;
явственный звук – наяву.
Использование сопоставления слов с непроизносимыми и отчетливо произносимыми согласными в неродственных словах помогает предупредить смешение созвучных написаний (костный мозг – косный человек). 
Полезно поработать с таблицей сопоставления непроизносимых и отчетливо произносимых согласных:
сверстник – ровесник
полновластный – полногласный
грустный – гнусный
яростный – трехъярусный
свистнуть (издать свист) – свиснуть (повиснуть)
лестничная (клетка) – лесничий
...
...
искусственный – искусный
...
явственный (звук) (отчетливый) – яство (устар. еда, кушанье)
чувствовать – участвовать, чествовать
...  " Подчёркнуты выпадающие в разговоре звуки. Л.

----------


## Оля

> постлать (скатерть) – послать (письмо)

 Не согласна. Ну по крайней мере, я произношу именно "пос*т*лать".   ::

----------


## Lampada

> постлать (скатерть) – послать (письмо)
> 			
> 		  Не согласна. Ну по крайней мере, я произношу именно "пос*т*лать".

 "_постелите мне степь, занавесьте мне окна туманом"_.  Да, уберу, пожалуй.

----------


## translationsnmru

> постлать (скатерть) – послать (письмо)
> 			
> 		  Не согласна. Ну по крайней мере, я произношу именно "пос*т*лать".

 А я говорю "пос*те*л*и*ть"  ::

----------


## Оля

> А я говорю "пос*те*л*и*ть"

 Ты произносишь слово "постлать" как "постелить"? Оригинально.   ::

----------


## Lampada

[quote=Оля] 

> А я говорю "пос*те*л*и*ть"

 Ты произносишь слово "постлать" как "постелить"? Оригинально.   :: [/quote:zmmu0724]
Я тоже.  А почему нет?  _Постелить_ разговорное от _постлать_.

----------


## translationsnmru

[quote=Lampada] 

> Originally Posted by "translations.nm.ru":pjku3xd5  А я говорю "пос*те*л*и*ть"    Ты произносишь слово "постлать" как "постелить"? Оригинально.

 Я тоже.  А почему нет?  _Постелить_ разговорное от _постлать_.[/quote :: jku3xd5] 
Яндекс: 
постелить скатерть: 630 страниц
постлать скатерть: 22 страницы
постелить постель: 6 332
постлать постель: 850
постелить ковёр: 161
постлать ковёр: 0 
Боюсь, что "постелить" -- давно уже не разговорная, а современная литературная норма. А "постлать" становится устаревшей.

----------


## Rtyom

Редко услышишь «постлать». Иногда про скатерть говорят.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Lampada] 

> Originally Posted by "translations.nm.ru":1qk8jopx  А я говорю "пос*те*л*и*ть"    Ты произносишь слово "постлать" как "постелить"? Оригинально.

 Я тоже.  А почему нет?  _Постелить_ разговорное от _постлать_.[/quote:1qk8jopx]
Товарищи, я не о том, что я _говорю_, когда имею в виду "постелить". Говорю и произношу - это не одно и то же.   ::  
Разумеется, я тоже употребляю глагол "постелить", а не "постлать".
Но глагол "постлать" я _произношу_ так: [пастл*а*ть].

----------


## translationsnmru

> Но глагол "постлать" я _произношу_ так: [пастл*а*ть].

 Веришь, нет, я его вообще никак не произношу. Когда мне нужно описать это действие, я говорю "постелить". В жизни ни разу не было случая, когда мне нужно было бы сказать "постлать". В книгах выражения типа "Постлал себе на диване" приходилось встречать, что да, то да. Но книги я читаю про себя, не артикулируя. Наверное, если мне довелось вслух читать отрывок из книги, я бы тоже произнес это "т". Но — не знаю.

----------


## Rtyom

Не произнести нельзя. А то как различать «постлать» и «послать»?

----------


## Lampada

> Не произнести нельзя. А то как различать «постлать» и «послать»?

 Если ты скажешь пос*т*лать без дополнения, тебя тоже не поймут.

----------


## Оля

> Если ты скажешь пос*т*лать без дополнения, тебя тоже не поймут.

 Ну почему, это зависит от контекста.

----------


## Medved

I never say "постлать" (only "послать", but it doesn't mean the same as "постлать"). I use "постелить/стелить" instead of "постлать". Btw, speaking of "счастливый", I pronounce it "щислИвый". Never heard anyone say this "сч" thing right at the beginning of the word.

----------

